# Off line for a few days



## pyrguy (Oct 23, 2009)

Guys,

I'm leaving in a few hours to go to a job interview. The wife and I are flying out to visit her parents and then the interview on Monday. I will be on-line when I can. I hope to have good news on the job front next week.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Off line for a few days

Good luck, be careful and enjoy the time with the in-laws.


----------



## vegas paul (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Off line for a few days

Just a suggestion - (I'm not trying to be nosy, well maybe I am!)  Tell us where you're going, since someone on this board may know someone in the department that can give you a glowing reference!  This board covers a lot of territory!  (Geographically and topically!)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Off line for a few days

Pryguy,

Best Wishes, we are all pulling for you.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Mule (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Off line for a few days

Good luck! Hope it turns out for the best!


----------



## georgia plans exam (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Off line for a few days

Good luck pyrguy.

GPE


----------

